# DVD drive is gone...

## Johny the Ripper

I have a VIA VT8235 South Bridge, but when I compiled my kernel I accidentally enabled the ATI chipset driver. It worked fine and I didn't notice anything wrong at first, but later I had some problems with AGP and also that my DVD drive was recognized as an ordinary CD drive. So I checked the kernel config and changed the ATI chipset driver to the VIA chipset driver. But now I don't 'see' my DVD drive at all! There used to be a dir /dev/cdroms with two subdirs "cdrom0" and "cdrom1" but now cdrom1 has disappeared. Windows does recognize the drive so it can't be a hardware problem... I noticed something I'm not sure it is normal: 

```
bash-2.05b# ls /dev/ide

cd  hd  host0
```

Is that host0 thing normal or not? I don't know what to do...

----------

## smileyguy

Short answer:  Your dvd device may be listed as /dev/hdc or /dev/hdd.  

You can try mounting a data dvd at one of those locations to see if it's the right one, or look through the output of dmesg and see if you can find hdc or hdd.

You might want to (as root) create a symlink called /dev/dvd that points to the correct device.  Many programs default to looking for the dvd device there.

```
ln -s /dev/hdc /dev/dvd
```

The host0 entry is normal.  If you drill down through a few layers of directories (or use ls -R as a shortcut), you'll find symlinks to the device nodes in a directory structure which represents the way the devices are connected to the bus, i.e. which host adapter they are connected to (probably just one, built into the motherboard), which bus (the "primary" or "secondary" ribbon cable), and the target ("master" or "slave" device on that cable).  Then, there's a logical unit number, and finally links to the actual discs and partitions, which are probably links back to /dev/hda, /dev/hda1, ...  It's just another way to point to the same device.

----------

## Johny the Ripper

Hmz no it's not there... Also, there is only one "target" per bus, while I have this config:

primary master: DVD-ROM drive

primary slave: HD

secondary master: CD-RW

I also noticed this at bootup:

```
Jan 23 13:39:51 Niels-PC Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

Jan 23 13:39:51 Niels-PC ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

Jan 23 13:39:51 Niels-PC VP_IDE: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:11.1

Jan 23 13:39:51 Niels-PC PCI: Hardcoded IRQ 14 for device 0000:00:11.1

Jan 23 13:39:51 Niels-PC VP_IDE: chipset revision 6

Jan 23 13:39:51 Niels-PC VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

Jan 23 13:39:51 Niels-PC VP_IDE: VIA vt8235 (rev 00) IDE UDMA133 controller on pci0000:00:11.1

Jan 23 13:39:51 Niels-PC ide0: BM-DMA at 0xfc00-0xfc07, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

Jan 23 13:39:51 Niels-PC ide1: BM-DMA at 0xfc08-0xfc0f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

Jan 23 13:39:51 Niels-PC Probing IDE interface ide0...

Jan 23 13:39:51 Niels-PC ide0: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Jan 23 13:39:51 Niels-PC hdb: Maxtor 6E030L0, ATA DISK drive

Jan 23 13:39:51 Niels-PC Using anticipatory io scheduler

Jan 23 13:39:51 Niels-PC ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Jan 23 13:39:51 Niels-PC Probing IDE interface ide1...

Jan 23 13:39:51 Niels-PC hdc: SONY CD-RW CRX160E, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive
```

----------

## smileyguy

Interesting.  First, it sees something at hda, and notes that DMA is available, then it probes again, and chokes.  I wonder if there are two drivers working on the same problem.  Do you have ide-generic enabled, or some other ide controller other than the via?  If so, you might want to build a second kernel with nothing but the via 82xx.  (Hang onto the kernel you have as a backup, at least until you're sure the new one boots.)

----------

## Johny the Ripper

Well, these were enabled:

```
DEVICE DRIVERS >> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support:

< >       Generic PCI IDE Chipset Support

< >         Intel PIIXn chipsets support
```

which I disabled. But it didn't make any difference... These are still enabled:

```

DEVICE DRIVERS >> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support:

<*> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

<*>   Enhanced IDE/MFM/RLL disk/cdrom/tape/floppy support

<*>     Include IDE/ATA-2 DISK support 

[*]       Use multi-mode by default

<*>     Include IDE/ATAPI CDROM support

<*>     SCSI emulation support

[*]     IDE Taskfile IO (EXPERIMENTAL)

[*]     PCI IDE chipset support

[*]       Sharing PCI IDE interrupts support

[*]       Generic PCI bus-master DMA support

[*]         Use PCI DMA by default when available

<*>         VIA82CXXX chipset support
```

Are any of those useless for my config? I'm not too sure about which to remove...

----------

## smileyguy

Those config settings look safe.  You could try taking out:

   Use multi-mode by default

   Use PCI DMA by default when available

   Sharing PCI IDE interrupts support

but I doubt those are causing the problem.

Does dmesg still give you the "ide0: Wait for ready failed before probe !" warning?  Is there any output regarding IRQ 14 or 15?

----------

## Johny the Ripper

I disabled them, but as you said, it doesn't make a difference:

```
Jan 27 11:04:07 Niels-PC ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

Jan 27 11:04:07 Niels-PC VP_IDE: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:11.1

Jan 27 11:04:07 Niels-PC PCI: Hardcoded IRQ 14 for device 0000:00:11.1

Jan 27 11:04:07 Niels-PC VP_IDE: chipset revision 6

Jan 27 11:04:07 Niels-PC VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

Jan 27 11:04:07 Niels-PC VP_IDE: VIA vt8235 (rev 00) IDE UDMA133 controller on pci0000:00:11.1

Jan 27 11:04:07 Niels-PC ide0: BM-DMA at 0xfc00-0xfc07, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

Jan 27 11:04:07 Niels-PC ide1: BM-DMA at 0xfc08-0xfc0f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

Jan 27 11:04:07 Niels-PC Probing IDE interface ide0...

Jan 27 11:04:07 Niels-PC ide0: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Jan 27 11:04:07 Niels-PC cx8800[0]: AUD_STATUS: 0xfcb2 [mono/no pilot] ctl=BTSC_AUTO_STEREO

Jan 27 11:04:07 Niels-PC hdb: Maxtor 6E030L0, ATA DISK drive

Jan 27 11:04:07 Niels-PC Using anticipatory io scheduler

Jan 27 11:04:07 Niels-PC ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Jan 27 11:04:07 Niels-PC Probing IDE interface ide1...

Jan 27 11:04:07 Niels-PC hdc: SONY CD-RW CRX160E, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive
```

I grepped a bit for irqs and this is what I found: 

```
bash-2.05b# cat /var/log/messages | grep "Jan 27 11:" | grep irq

Jan 27 11:04:07 Niels-PC serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

Jan 27 11:04:07 Niels-PC serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Jan 27 11:04:07 Niels-PC ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

Jan 27 11:04:07 Niels-PC ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

Jan 27 11:04:07 Niels-PC cx8800[0]: found at 0000:00:0a.0, rev: 3, irq: 5, latency: 32, mmio: 0xdd000000

Jan 27 11:04:07 Niels-PC VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

Jan 27 11:04:07 Niels-PC ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Jan 27 11:04:07 Niels-PC ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

Jan 27 11:04:07 Niels-PC ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: irq 10, pci mem f081ee00

Jan 27 11:04:07 Niels-PC uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: irq 11, io base 0000e000

Jan 27 11:04:07 Niels-PC uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: irq 5, io base 0000e400

Jan 27 11:04:07 Niels-PC uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: irq 6, io base 0000e800

Jan 27 11:04:07 Niels-PC #0: VIA 8235 at 0xdc00, irq 6

bash-2.05b# cat /var/log/messages | grep "Jan 27 11:" | grep IRQ

Jan 27 11:04:07 Niels-PC Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

Jan 27 11:04:07 Niels-PC eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xec00, 00:10:b5:10:61:51, IRQ 10

Jan 27 11:04:07 Niels-PC PCI: Hardcoded IRQ 14 for device 0000:00:11.1

```

Nothing looks abnormal to me  :Sad: 

btw: is there any way to alter the buffersize of dmesg, because my tvcard is kind of verbose and almost half of my dmesg is about my tvcard while the beginning of the boot is not in dmesg anymore...

----------

## smileyguy

For the dvd drive, another thing to try would be forcing it with kernel boot parameters.  In lilo.conf or grub.conf, whichever you use, try adding something like 

```
hda=cdrom
```

or

```
hda=noprobe hda=cdrom
```

For dmesg, there's a kernel config option.  I don't know where to find it in menuconfig or xconfig, but after you've created the .config file in /usr/src/linux, edit it, and find:

```
#

# General setup

#

...

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=14

```

The size of the dmesg buffer is 1 << CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SIZE, so increasing the shift by one doubles the buffer size.  Then, I think you have to call dmesg with the -s<size> switch to view the whole buffer.  dmesg -s32768 for a BUF_SHIFT of 15, for example.

----------

## Johny the Ripper

Thanks, I used the kernel option hda=cdrom and tataa:

```
Jan 27 15:25:22 Niels-PC Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

Jan 27 15:25:22 Niels-PC ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

Jan 27 15:25:22 Niels-PC VP_IDE: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:11.1

Jan 27 15:25:22 Niels-PC PCI: Hardcoded IRQ 14 for device 0000:00:11.1

Jan 27 15:25:22 Niels-PC VP_IDE: chipset revision 6

Jan 27 15:25:22 Niels-PC VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

Jan 27 15:25:22 Niels-PC VP_IDE: VIA vt8235 (rev 00) IDE UDMA133 controller on pci0000:00:11.1

Jan 27 15:25:22 Niels-PC ide0: BM-DMA at 0xfc00-0xfc07, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

Jan 27 15:25:22 Niels-PC ide1: BM-DMA at 0xfc08-0xfc0f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

Jan 27 15:25:22 Niels-PC Probing IDE interface ide0...

Jan 27 15:25:22 Niels-PC ide0: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Jan 27 15:25:22 Niels-PC hda: no response (status = 0x80), resetting drive

Jan 27 15:25:22 Niels-PC hda: Pioneer DVD-ROM ATAPIModel DVD-106S 012, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

Jan 27 15:25:22 Niels-PC hdb: Maxtor 6E030L0, ATA DISK drive

```

```
ls /dev/cdroms

cdrom0  cdrom1

```

 :Very Happy: 

It works now, but there still is something weird about it... why does the drive need to be resetted? Is it something with the hardware?

----------

## smileyguy

I think the reset is part of the recovery after probing for the device id fails.  The entire problem is probably related to the BIOS and/or the firmware on the drive.

I'm glad it's working now, though.

----------

## Johny the Ripper

 *smileyguy wrote:*   

> I think the reset is part of the recovery after probing for the device id fails.  The entire problem is probably related to the BIOS and/or the firmware on the drive.
> 
> I'm glad it's working now, though.

 

Yeah me too  :Smile:  :Smile: 

I remember checking for new firmware and especially that Pioneer is not very keen on giving details on new firmware releases... Even when I wrote emails asking for more info, the only thing the firmware seemed to do was "give better multimedia support" or something  :Razz:  I can't remember if I flashed it, but I'll check it. Strange that the ATI chipset drivers worked fine with this drive...  :Confused:  My bios is flashed to the latest version. I hope the firmware update will help, because the bootup stops for a couple of seconds after having read the DMA settings from the BIOS, so while probing the DVD drive...

In either case, thanks a lot for helping me out  :Smile: 

[edit]Runs smoothly and no more errors with the new firmware  :Smile:  I think maybe the ATI drivers damaged it...[/edit]

----------

